# Easter has been cancelled



## Kacey (Mar 29, 2007)

Easter has been cancelled - and here's how you explain it to your kids (see picture).

_Disclaimer:  this was forwarded to me by a very religious person - I just thought it was funny!_


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 29, 2007)

(singing) Little Bunny Foo-Foo hopping through the forest, digging up the field mice and losing his head. .... 

Well, Easter isn't about widdle bunnies and duckies and colorful eggs filled with candy anyway!


----------



## Blindside (Mar 29, 2007)

Humph, I figured you were going to say "the big J" has come back.  So what does a proud dog have to do with Easter anyway?

Lamont


----------



## LuzRD (Mar 29, 2007)

but what if we glued those ears onto the dog, would it then become the easter bunny?


----------



## exile (Mar 29, 2007)

LuzRD said:


> but what if we glued those ears onto the dog, would it then become the easter bunny?



I doubt itgiven the rest of the face, it would still have to be the Easter Labrador, and that... just doesn't sound right, somehow...


----------



## stickarts (Mar 29, 2007)

Lol!


----------



## Monadnock (Mar 29, 2007)

I've always liked this one...

http://forge.evula.net/forums/easter_cancelled.jpg


----------



## LuzRD (Mar 29, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHA monadnock i cant help but wonder if that pic was taken around easter or if someone was so bored/twisted that they actually colored eggs just to take that pic


----------



## Kreth (Mar 30, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> Well, Easter isn't about widdle bunnies and duckies and colorful eggs filled with candy anyway!


Exactly right. Easter is the celebration of Jesus' resurrection and emergence from his tomb. And if he sees his shadow, we have 6 more weeks of winter.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 30, 2007)

Kreth said:


> Exactly right. Easter is the celebration of Jesus' resurrection and emergence from his tomb. And if he sees his shadow, we have 6 more weeks of winter.


:rofl:


----------

